# Any yarn shops in Door County



## kknit

My husband and I are taking a trip up to Door County, specifically staying in Egg Harbor, Lake Geneva, IL, Alonquin, IL and Fish Creek. If anyone knows of any shops, please let me know, it will save time instead of trying to find on my own.

Thanks, 
karenknit

you can pm if you like


----------



## nancymain

Wow, I'd like to know also - travel thru the Door each summer on my way to Washington Island- but in such a hurry to get to our cottage that I haven't stopped in many of the cute shops along the way


----------



## deenie

like to know also going in two weeks


----------



## ReRe

Hi, I did not make it to Door County this summer but I did last summer. There was a great shop in Sturgeon Bay in the downtown area in what looks like a former bank building on a corner. It's called Spin; 108 S. Madison Avenue; (920)746-7746. Another one I visited in Fish Creek was Red Sock Yarns. Try to call the shops before you visit as their hours may have changed after Labor Day. Good luck!


----------



## msusanc

Yes, there is a yarn shop called Spin in Sturgeon Bay and another one, the name of which I cannot remember, further north in the peninsula. My lame brain can't remember where exactly (maybe at The Top Of The Hill shops?).. Both are very nice shops, great people -- very friendly and helpful. We go to Door County a couple of times a year and usually stop at one or both. I'm in yarn stash rehab, so try not to buy anything (I just watch my friend buy lovely yarn and get vicarious pleasure). We are going up the first week of Nov. Most of the stores are closed by then, (but not the yarn shops) so it is a nice knitting vacation. I hope you have a lovely trip!
Susan


----------



## softspots

Just south of Algonquin is Dundee, IL East/West seperated by the Fox River. On the East side on River St is FABULOUS LYS called Fishbed Knitting Emporium Ph # 847-844-9276 for exact address & hours. Also Haeger Pottery is 2/3 blocks away.


----------



## glassgoddess

I'm in Lake Geneva, and there are two wonderful shops in rural Delavan, about 15 to 20 miles from here. They are in a rural area surrounded by cornfields, but are less than 1/4 mile apart. Studio S is one, and the other is Needles'N Pins. They are surrounded by acres of corn, but don't let that discourage you. Needles'N Pins has over 40,000 skeins of yarn and is a gorgeious shop, flooded with natural light - and it's on a farm. 

In Door County on Washington Island is the famous Sievers School of Fiber Arts. Not a yarn shop, but they teach weaving, basketmaking and all kinds of fiber arts. Check out their website, it's quite impressive and the studio is in such a pastoral setting.

Have fun in Wisconsin, it's beautiful here!


----------



## deenie

thank you this is great


----------



## katiezhouse

They just closed Spin.


----------

